# cichlids possible?



## scrkpr (Jul 25, 2006)

So I've done A LOT of NPT tanks and now I have my heart set on some african cichlids. To be specific, some from Lake Tang, that are all carnivores; that way they won't eat my plants. I'm gonna have plants no matter what, but I would most like to do an NPT. BUT cichlids are diggers and they prefer sand as a substrate. You can see that I'm not off to a very good start. Now, cichlids can live with gravel, so I mey do that. Some might not breed, but that's not the end of the world to me. So, does anyone out there have experience with an NPT and these little diggers?

Beki


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

I beleive that Diana kept Lake Tang's in a few oif her NPT's when she was breeding them. Not sure because I don't have the book in front of me right now, though.


----------



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

If I remember correctly, Mrs. Walstad kept leleupi's in an NPT.

I myself have two tanks at the moment - a tang tank w/ sand and a separate NPT w/ soil and gravel.


----------



## scrkpr (Jul 25, 2006)

You are just the people I was hoping to hear from...and with just the right answers :-D Now the decision btwn sand or gravel for the top layer. Any suggestions? I've done gravel in all my NPT's, but sand in the NPT's I've set up for friends. I prefer the look of sand but think it would be very easy for a cichlid to move


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

In one of the recent issues of TFH there is a picture of a planted tank of N. brichardis. If you provide some hiding places you shouldn't have any trouble keeping a nice large colony of them.

good luck and keep us posted!

-ricardo


----------



## scrkpr (Jul 25, 2006)

I decdided to use black sand on top of the soil. I'm thinking either Tahitian Moon Sand or SeaChem's Black Onyx. I'm afraid that the Black Onyx sand will be too many nutrients. What do ya'll think?

Beki


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

You should not use sand over soil. The sand will compact and create anaerobic conditions in your soil. If you want a sand top layer go with pool filter sand which is is coarser than both of the sands you mention below. Take a look at people's experiences with sand over soil and you'll see what I mean. Diana very much discourages it both in her book and in this forum. Also, you'll have to be careful with your fish selection as several people I've talked to complained that black sand washes out the color of their fish. 

-ricardo


----------



## scrkpr (Jul 25, 2006)

I've looked at my fish choice and they all need a dark background to look their best. But thanks, that's always something to keep in mind. I don't want it to compact so I'm going to mix in some FLorida Crushed Coral as well. Cichlids like the buffering capacity that offers. Besides, I'll stir just the sand layer every so often. I know, the book says sand is a "no-no" and I've seen it discouraged a bunch here. Flagg, thanks for all the respsonses to many of my posts, this and in the past, you give good advice.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

You know, you could also add a bunch of MTS, they will help to stir up the sand and keep it well turned-over. This will also help keep your maintenance down! I've kept MTS in my NPTs and I've never had a problem with soil and gravel getting mixed up. 

-ricardo


----------



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

scrkpr, what tangs are you planning on keeping in this tank? The reason I ask is because some are more prone to digging than others. Cyps, for example, will likely not dig. My leleupi, on the other hand, loves to dig.

I like the look of black substrate and definitely think it brings out the colors of a lot of tangs. To avoid any possible anaerobic pockets developing from using sand, you may wanna consider reducing the depth of the sandcap. 1" depth is usually suggested for a gravel cap I believe, so perhaps a 3/4" or 1/2" sandcap would work.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

If you want something that's more along the grain-size of TMS, try coloquartz. I went to 3M.com and found a local pool supply distributor, and bought a 50lb bag for $22.23.


----------



## scrkpr (Jul 25, 2006)

I plan to put in a bunch of these little guys Cyprichromis leptosoma. They are open water Tangs, so I don't imagine they dig much. One or two black Calvus, I don't about his digging ability? Do you? A Neolamprologus leleupi, so it'll dig  Some Julies and some Biffs. I don't know if they dig either. I guess I should go research that. 

Thanks for the idea with 3M. I'll go take a look at that.


----------



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

Ya you won't have to worry about cyps digging. My compressiceps (very close cousin of calvus) only touches the sand if there's food on it, so I don't think your calvuses will dig.

I've never kept julis or biffs so I can't offer any advice regarding those. If I remember correctly, biffs are shell-dwellers like the ocellatus I used to have. My occies loved moving shells around and dug in doing so, but I dunno if biffs behave similarly.


----------

